# Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG?



## rolf76 (21 März 2006)

*Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG?*

Das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) bietet schnelle und effektive Instrumente zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs: _Abmahnung, einstweilige Verfügung und Unterlassungsklage_. Beispiele unlauteren Wettbewerbs sind Irreführende Werbung, Verstöße gegen Preisangaben etc. Hierunter fällt auch die irreführende Werbung mit scheinbaren Gratis-Angeboten.

Allerdings stehen Verbrauchern bei Verstößen gegen das UWG keine eigenen Ansprüche zu. Die Verbraucher können sich jedoch an die nach dem UWG klagebefugten Personen und Einrichtungen wenden und diese auffordern, Wettbewerbsverstöße und Missstände zu unterbinden. Ansprüche nach dem UWG stehen gemäß § 8 Abs. 3 UWG zu:



> 1.  *jedem Mitbewerber*;
> 
> 2.  *rechtsfähigen Verbänden zur Förderung gewerblicher oder selbständiger beruflicher Interessen*, soweit ihnen eine erhebliche Zahl von Unternehmern angehört, die Waren oder Dienstleistungen gleicher oder verwandter Art auf demselben Markt vertreiben, soweit sie insbesondere nach ihrer personellen, sachlichen und finanziellen Ausstattung imstande sind, ihre satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben der Verfolgung gewerblicher oder selbständiger beruflicher Interessen tatsächlich wahrzunehmen und soweit die Zuwiderhandlung die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder berührt;
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG?*

*1. Mitbewerber*

Die Mitbewerber gelten als die aufmerksamsten Wächter über das Geschäftsgebaren ihrer Konkurrenten. Es ist daher möglich, dass ein in direktem Wettbewerb stehender Konkurrent Hinweise von Verbrauchern zum Anlass nimmt, den unlauter handelnden Mitbewerber abzumahnen. Gemäß § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 UWG ist


> "Mitbewerber" jeder Unternehmer, der mit einem oder mehreren Unternehmern als Anbieter oder Nachfrager von Waren oder Dienstleistungen in einem konkreten Wettbewerbsverhältnis steht.


*2. Klagebefugte Verbände zur Förderung gewerblicher oder selbständiger beruflicher Interessen*
Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e. V. Frankfurt/Main
Landgrafenstraße 24 B, 61348 Bad Homburg vor der Höhe
Tel.: 06172 / 12 15 0, Fax: 06172 / 8 44 22, [email protected]
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/


> Die Aufgaben sind im Einzelnen: Verfolgung von Wettbewerbsverstößen



*3. Qualifizierte Einrichtungen*
 
Zur Durchsetzung des UWG im Interesse der Verbraucher berufen sind vorrangig die *Verbraucherzentralen* (die beim Bundesverwaltungsamt auf der Liste qualifizierter Einrichtungen ( pdf Stand: 20.03.2006) eingetragen sind). 
_Anmerkung: Bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei den hier aufgelisteten Stellen kann man sich als Verbraucher auch beraten lassen._
Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg e.V.
Paulinenstrasse 47, 70178 Stuttgart
Tel.: 01805-50 59 99 ( 0,12 Euro/Minute), Fax: 0711-6 691-50, [email protected]
www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de


> Wir verfolgen Rechtsverstöße (etwa gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb) durch Abmahnungen und Klagen.



Verbraucherzentrale Bayern e.V.
Mozartstr. 9, 80336 München
Tel: (089) 53 98 70, Fax: (089) 53 75 53, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/


> Wir verfolgen Rechtsverstöße (etwa gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb) durch Abmahnungen und Klagen.



Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V.
Bayreuther Str. 40, 10787 Berlin
Tel.: 030 / 214 85 - 0, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/


> Im Jahr 2001 wurde die Abmahntätigkeit nach dem Unterlassungsklagengesetz bei Verstößen gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb, gegen unzulässige Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen und andere Verbraucherschutzgesetze aufgenommen, die erstens ein wichtiges verbraucherpolitisches Instrument darstellt, um derartige Verstöße gegen Verbraucherschutzgesetze einzudämmen, da*rüber hinaus auch als Einnahmequelle für die Verbraucherzentrale von zunehmender Bedeu*tung ist.



Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e.V.
Templiner Straße 21, 14473 Potsdam
Tel: 0331 – 298 71 -0, Fax: 0331 – 298 71 77, [email protected] 
http://www.vzb.de/


> Unsere Experten wirken an dem Vorgehen gegen rechtswidrige Praktiken mittels Abmahnungen und Klagen mit.



Verbraucherzentrale Bremen e.V.
Altenweg 4, 28195 Bremen
Tel. (0421) 160 777, Fax (0421) 160 77 80, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bremen.de/


> Wir verfolgen Rechtsverstöße durch Abmahnung und Klagen. Sie können zum Erfolg unserer Arbeit und zur Durchsetzung Ihrer Interessen beitragen, indem Sie uns auf Missstände aufmerksam machen.



Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
Kirchenallee 22, 20099 Hamburg
Tel. (040) 24832-0, Fax (040) 24832-290, [email protected]
http://www.vzhh.de/


> Die Interessen der Verbraucher vertreten wir in der Öffentlichkeit, durch Dialog und Druck gegenüber der anbietenden Wirtschaft und durch Lobbyarbeit für Verbraucher bei Behörden und Politik.



Verbraucherzentrale Hessen e.V.
Große Friedberger Straße 13-17, 60313 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: 01805 - 97 20 10 (0,12 €/Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz), Fax: 0 69 / 97 20 10 - 40, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucher.de/


> Der Verein hat den Zweck, als Interessenvertretung der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher gegenüber der Wirtschaft zu wirken. Der Verein erfüllt diesen Zweck durch die Verfolgung von Verstößen gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb und andere Verbraucherschutzgesetze durch geeignete Maßnahmen, erforderlichenfalls auch durch Einleitung gerichtlicher Maßnahmen.



Verbraucherzentrale in Mecklenburg und Vorpommern e.V.
Strandstr. 98, 18055 Rostock
Tel.: 0381-2087050, Fax: 0381-2087030, [email protected]
www.nvzmv.de
Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen e.V.
Herrenstraße 14, 30159 Hannover
Tel. 0511 911 96-0, Fax 0511 911 96-10, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/
Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V.
Mintropstr. 27, 40215 Düsseldorf
Tel: 0211 38 09 0, Fax: 0211 38 09 216, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de


> Wir verfolgen Rechtsverstöße (etwa gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb) durch Abmahnungen und Klagen.



Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz e.V.
Ludwigsstrasse 6, 55116 Mainz
Tel. 06131 / 28480, Fax 06131 / 284866, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/


> Wir verfolgen Rechtsverstöße, etwa gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb.



Verbraucherzentrale des Saarlandes e.V.
Haus der Beratung, Trierer Str. 22, 66111 Saarbrücken
Tel.: 0681 / 50089-0, Fax: 0681 / 58809-22, [email protected]
www.vz-saar.de
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen e.V.
Brühl 34-38, 04109 Leipzig
Tel: 0341/688 80 80, Fax: 0341/689 28 26, [email protected]
http://www.vzs.de/


> Wir verfolgen Rechtsverstöße (etwa gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb) durch Abmahnungen und Klagen.



Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Steinbockgasse 1, D-06108 Halle
Tel. (0345) 2 98 03 29, Fax (0345) 2 98 03 26, [email protected] 
http://www.vzsa.de/
Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
Bergstraße 24, 24103 Kiel
Telefon: 0431 - 590 990, Telefax: 0431 - 590 99 77, [email protected]
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/
Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen e.V.
Geschäftsstelle
Eugen-Richter-Straße 45, 99085 Erfurt
Tel.: +49 361 55514-0, Fax: +49 361 5551440, [email protected]
http://www.vzth.de/
Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V. - vzbv
Markgrafenstraße 66 (Besuchereingang: Kochstraße 22), 10969 Berlin
Tel.: (030) 25 800 - 0, Fax: 030/25800-218, [email protected] 
http://www.vzbv.de/


> Wir setzen Verbraucherrechte notfalls vor Gericht durch.


----------

